# "Pounce" treats



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought the "Pounce" treats for my kittens.They LOVE them!
However then my sister told me they are not good for cats and can cause liver damage or something.

Does anyone know if this is true or not? Are these treats bad??? Can you reccommend any GOOD treats??


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

I give them to my cats.

I am sure they are not very good for them. I haven't paid much attention to ingredients, but I would be very surprised if there is anything very nutritious in there. However, they are just treats. They get them every once in awhile, probably not even once a week in most cases. If you feed them sparingly, they aren't going to hurt your cat (unless in the case of allergy or something). 

There are better treats out there, or you can make your own. Microwave some beef liver until it's hard and chewey and your cats will love that.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not sure which treat you are feeding but take a look at some ingredients
Wheat flour, *animal digest*, beef, water sufficient for processing, , glycerine, soybean flour, *dried fish protein digest*, torula dried yeast, calcium sulfate, chicken, *animal fat* (preserved with BHA), phosphoric acid, dried cheese product, salt, potassium chloride, sorbic acid (used as a preservative), natural flavor, titanium dioxide, yellow 5, *BHA* (preservative).

*Animal Digest*
Animal digest is a material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and undecomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed. If it bears a name descriptive of its kind or flavor(s), it must correspond thereto.
Animal digest is a cooked-down broth made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals. Any kind of animal can be included: goats, pigs, horses, rats, etc. The animals can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination

*dried fish protein digest
* cant find exact def but there is a good chance its made the same way as listed above

*animal fat*
Animal fat is obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial process of rendering or extracting.
Animal fat is a by-product of meat meal processing. The origin of the contributing animals is never known, and the resulting oil is very low in linoleic acid -- an essential fatty acid that is important for skin and coat health.

*BHA*
BHA/BHT is short for Butylated Hydroxyanisole (BHA) and Butylated Hydroxytoluene (BHT), both of which are chemical preservatives.
BHA and BHT have been banned from human use in many countries. In the US, they are still permitted in pet foods.

These are just the major (in my opinion) concerns. There are a few others.

You can do the liver thing but there is a slight chance if you give him too much, in addition to his regular diet, it can be toxic. Since liver is a good source in A and D. But again it would take a lot of treats. Liver also stinks.

I dehydrate chicken hearts for treats. You can dehydrate chicken or cook it for treats. Or just find treats that have ingredients that you would eat, but take in account that some ingredients with scientific names are essentually vitamins and minerals (a little research on your end will help you figure out which ones they are).

Good luck


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I agree with Kendalyn...it's a treat...treats aren't supposed to be good for you, that's why they're treats. Are Cheetos good for you? Chocolate? Ice Cream? Cheese Danish? No....but as long as we eat them sparingly it's OK.

So as long as the cat doesn't have any allergies and they only get a few a day, I see no reason not to give them. 

On the other hand, there are better treats on the market, but I can also say that my crew doesn't like most of them. Since Holly has fish allergies and most packaged treats have fish in them, I just usually end up using dry food as treats or some cooked chicken (or the dehydrated stuff) or even a little cheese.


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

chris10 said:


> Or just find treats that have ingredients that you would eat, but take in account that some ingredients with scientific names are essentually vitamins and minerals (a little research on your end will help you figure out which ones they are).
> 
> Good luck


Thats the problem! I can't.I am vegetarian,so there is nothing in a cat treat I could eat! 8O


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well..choose something that if you weren't a vegetarian, you'd eat it.

I occasionally give out Pounce treats. When I am looking for a healthy treat, I give them the dehydrated ones...I think those are the best.


And...Doodlebug...WHAT DO YOU MEAN??? Cheese Danish isn't good for me? Crud.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> I agree with Kendalyn...it's a treat...treats aren't supposed to be good for you, that's why they're treats. Are Cheetos good for you? Chocolate? Ice Cream? Cheese Danish? No....but as long as we eat them sparingly it's OK.
> 
> So as long as the cat doesn't have any allergies and they only get a few a day, I see no reason not to give them.
> 
> On the other hand, there are better treats on the market, but I can also say that my crew doesn't like most of them. Since Holly has fish allergies and most packaged treats have fish in them, I just usually end up using dry food as treats or some cooked chicken (or the dehydrated stuff) or even a little cheese.


Yep - you took the words just out of my mouth (or should that be keyboard).

I know fine well the treats I give Toby arent 'good' for him. I've tried 'healthier' treats but he simply won't eat them. He likes the softish purina treats so that is what he gets. And he sometimes get some cheese. His meals are all healthy so I'm not going to sweat it over a couple of chewy kibble sized treats a day


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

p.s. Cheese Danish? That sounds good ....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kitty's Mom said:


> And...Doodlebug...WHAT DO YOU MEAN??? Cheese Danish isn't good for me? Crud.


OK...forget I included that in my list :lol:

Allie...Cheese Danish is pastry with a soft cheesecake type filling....yuuuuuummmmmy!


----------

